# Food Log on Cycle - please critique



## chris698 (Dec 13, 2012)

Here is a typical daily food log for me on cycle. Please let me know what you think? Thanks! (All food is one standard serving, unless otherwise noted)

I try and drink 1-2 gallons of water per day (Especially on Tren)

5:30 am
SuperPump Preworkout Drink
Corn Flakes
Banana
Almond Milk

7:30 am
Protein Shake w/water
2 cups coffee (Powder Creamer, no sugar)

9:00 am
4 oz. Boars Head Deli Meat w/Dijon Mustard (No bread)

10:00 am
1 baked chicken breast
1 apple

12:00 pm
Pasta Plus with Ground Turkey
Steamed Broccoli and Cauliflower

2:00 pm
Protein Shake with water

4:00 pm
1 Baked Chicken Breast
Steamed Broccoli and Cauliflower

6:30 pm
Rotisserie Chicken
Mashed Potato
Chicken Gravy
Sweet Kernel Corn

8:30 pm
Awesome Protein Shake with
Peanut Butter
1 Banana
16 oz. Almond Milk
In Blender with crushed Ice

Total Calories - 3,294
Total Protein - 248
Total Carbs - 327
Total Fat - 110


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks like a pretty solid layout!


----------

